# Corgi vs. Shepherd



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna's cousin, Lola (my sis's corgi), came down this weekend. Of course, since Lola is older she's soooo Alpha and looks soooo vicious!









It's real funny to see them herd/chase each other as well...they both slept like rocks that night.

Lola...the Alpha with the squeaky fish prize!










The fight for the squeaky fish begins....










Lola triple dog daring Anna..




























Circling...










Wow! Attack corgi/piggy!!! Watch out vicious Shepherd!! 










Winner: Lola!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha. The tug-of-war pictures are cute.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I love Corgis! She's really cute. Aren't all female corgis automaticly given the status of Alpha!?!?









Anna's just beautiful- it looks like she played very well with her cousin


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

ahhh...corgi's are so cute!! And Anna is stunning!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Corgi's are second to none.

I work at a dog kennel, boy they can hold their own.

Personality like a GSD.

Great pics


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah it helps that she has the street cred of a GSD cousin and a brother who's a pittie!! Lola's tougher than BOTH of them!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

those were awesome!!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Too bad there aren't any poles with ice with the "triple dog dare" being related


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What cute pics! I love Corgi's!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Great pics! It's clear who's in charge here. 
Corgis are one of my favorite breeds.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Love the pics! Corgi's are just sawed off shepherds aren't they?


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Love, Pembroke Welsh Corgi, *GSD with little legs!!*
As a kid my parents started out as Pembroke breeders than got into GSD also.
Our Corgi bitch was out of the Queen Elizabeth kennel, and was the Alpha hands down. 
It's not just the age


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

Oooooooooooooooo...my 2 favorite breeds together!! Female Corgis tend to be very bossy and yes it goes without saying they tend to always be alphas over the males. Just don't tell my boys that.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

lol...yes, Lola is pure female corgi. She likes to hang with "big dogs" and is attracted to GSD's, Rotts, Dobes and the like. She hates little fuzzy terriers but loves Pits. 

It's hilarious to see her bossing the "aggressive" GSD and Pit around the yard. My mom's Sheltie doesn't stand a chance!


----------

